# Simple Plywood Computer Desk



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

A few weeks ago, I mentioned that I was going to start a computer desk for my neighbor. We just got it finished this weekend and moved into his new home office today. The neighbor is a computer geek but we had a blast working on this little project together. Although, it's crappy Home Depot, imported Chinese oak plywood, it turned out fairly nice. The neighbor likes it.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

If you can make crappy Home Depot, imported Chinese oak plywood look like that, you deserve an award. That is one good looking desk!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree, that is a fabulous desk for a "simple plywood" project. The edge banding looks great. Looks like nice tight miters. Well done.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

ACP said:


> I agree, that is a fabulous desk for a "simple plywood" project. The edge banding looks great. Looks like nice tight miters. Well done.


 
Looks great, Like the pedestal legs. Curious about the edgebanding, was that a veneer or solid wood? Looks great.

RLH :thumbsup:


----------



## Dusty82 (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful job. If I was you're neighbor, I'd have an ear-to-ear grin that would last for years. I usually prefer a thicker looking edge banding, but the way you did that top is making me rethink that. I really like that top. Again - beautiful job.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks, guys. The pedestals are really simple plywood boxes (open at the top and bottom) with thin (1/4" thick) red oak trim to cover the edges. The edge banding around the perimeter of the top is 3/4" red oak. The apron is plywood mitered at the corners so you can't tell it's plywood unless you crawl under the table and look at the bottom edge. The table is just over 9 feet long so it has one red oak inlay strip to disguise the ugly butt joint between two sheets of plywood and a couple others to impart symetry. It's not fine woodworking but it's cheap, fast, and functional.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Fantastic looking desk. Great for that space, too.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 31, 2009)

Nicely executed...I concur with previous statements....if you can make Home Depot wood look that nice, I would love to see what you can do with quality lumber.


----------



## badshot (Sep 14, 2009)

The plywood doesn't look crappy to me. How many pieces is this and how are thy attached?


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

badshot said:


> The plywood doesn't look crappy to me. How many pieces is this and how are thy attached?


Sorry, I call it "crappy" because I've had a bad experience with the imported Chinese plywood before - sometimes, it doesn't take stain well and splotches horribly. However, it worked this time but was stained fairly heavily.

There's a total of about two sheets of plywood and a small amount of red oak for trim. Most of the individual pieces are glued and pin nailed. The red oak edge banding is glued and has pocket hole screws on the bottom. It's built to easily come apart so the top is two pieces (it's in an upstairs office) and the pedestals are held on with "L" brackets and wood screws to the bottom of the table. It really is very simple, with the exception of one easy, little pencile drawer mounted to keyboard slides (not shown in the photos).


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Turned out beautiful!


----------

